# Amplificador de auto de 100wx2 50x4 con Fuente SMPS



## beto816 (Abr 20, 2009)

holas tengo un problema con un amplificador y nesecitaria ayuda:....................


el problemas es que la fuente de alimentacion esta costituida por 4 mosfet (fqp50n06) y el problema que calientan un monton y no los consigo y los reemplase por un (stp60nf06) y me continuo el problema ... luego de unas consultas me diguieron que cambie el oxilador (tl494cn) y lo hice y no cambio nada sige con el mismo problema
espero que me puedan ayudar

el amplificador es :BLAUPUNKT PCA450 2X100

les dejo unas imagenes


----------



## FBustos (Abr 20, 2009)

y suena ?
chequea los voltajes, el consumo en reposo y de paso chequea el transformador


----------



## beto816 (Abr 21, 2009)

anda perfecto el problema esta en la fuente ........................
tambien me dijieron que podia ser el trfo pero ya lo desarme y lo aisle y me que do una tensión de salida +/- 49v . tambien cambie esos mosfet por los Irfz44n que son 55v a 60amper y los mosfet calientan mas rapido

te recuerdo que masomenos para desarrollar 100w tienes que tener una tensión masomenos de 35v y yo al desarmarlo se me la aumento a49v pero no creo que sea problema.....

el problema es que sige calentando.............................
tambien aisle la fuente de el amplificador por si las dudas tenia un corto y estoy en lo mismo...... calienta.... la fuente sin carga consume masomenos 5 amper


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 21, 2009)

si tenes osciloscopio monitorea las formas de onda de los gate de los mosfet contra masa...
el tl494 no posee drivers asi que seguramente deben estar hechos de forma discreta, revisa el circuito...


----------



## beto816 (Abr 21, 2009)

no podra ser tambien que los mosfet son demaciado lerdos para la frecuencia que tengo ?


como puedo saver frecuencia max que soportan los irfz44 que no me figura en la oja de dato?


----------



## gca (Abr 21, 2009)

Te suguiero cambiar la descripcion de tu post asi mas personas sabran cual es tu problema y ayudaran.
Con este titulo entrara gente que quiere un circuito de un amplificador 100w x2 50w x4 y no entrara gente que ayude.
Algo asi como "Problema en fuente de amplificador para auto"

Saludos


----------



## Estampida (Abr 21, 2009)

Tienes un problema de calentamiento en todos los mosfet o es en unos cuantos?.  Como te dice Hazard1998  es un problema de como llega el pulso del TL494 hasta los mosfet, debe de estar deformado, otra causa es que de un lado se active y se quede en ese estado, sin desconectarse cuando acaba el pulso, pueden ser los diodos o los transistores despues del TL494, y solo de una sola rama.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 21, 2009)

en realidad es con los ters que probe es lo mismo calientan bien la pngo en funciona miento tanto como con los fqp50n06 , stp60n60 , y los irfz44n (55v 60amper)...

los dos transistores que te marco son ya en la salida del tl494cn y midiendolos con el tester se encuentran bien ... por lo menos no hy corto.
 esos transistores los dos son (a 1266)

aqui dejo un foro de una fuente muy parecida para ver si me pueden ayudar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 21, 2009)

beto, muchas veces no se puede saber que pasa solamente midiendo los componentes, debes colocar para empezar la punta del osciloscopio para ver las formas de onda de las tensiones de gate con respecto a los sources, no pasa por la frecuencia a la que oscile el tl494, sino mas bien, cuanta corriente impulsiva dispone el driver para encender y apagar los fet, con un driver bien hecho los irfz44 pueden trabajar a mas de 500Khz


----------



## beto816 (Abr 21, 2009)

ok mi hermano dame un tiempito para que lo aga porque yo dispongo de un osciloscopio tengo que llevarlo a la escuela ............... 


pregunte por si las dudas alquien ya lo avia pasado algo paresido y estuve viendo en un foro y es la misma fuente si tienes tiempo mira :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 21, 2009)

beto, si te fijas, he posteado varias veces en ese post, por mi parte, yo hago ingenieria sobre fuentes conmutadas, se muy bien como opera la fuente de tu amplificador, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero debes chequear desde el principio hasta el fin, revisaste los diodos de salida de la fuente?, pueden ser BYW29, SF166, MUR1620, pueden ser diodos simples o dobles, fijate por ahi tambien, revisa los capacitores de salida de la fuente, chequea que esten bien las aislaciones a los disipadores, tanto de los transistores como de los diodos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola Beto

Lo que no veo en las fotos son los diodos rectificadores. ¿Dónde están? ¿Chequeaste que anden bien?.
Otra cosa que no me queda clara es si probaste la fuente habiendo desconectado el amplificador (que no reciba alimentación). Si lo hiciste y sigue calentando, entonces sí el problema está sólo en la fuente. Si no, esos 5A en reposo de consumo pueden estar perdiéndose por alguna falla del amplificador de audio sin que te des mucha cuenta...

Ultima cosa: ¿SOLO se calientan los MOSFETs?, y ¿Tenés algún esquema de los circuitos?

Saludos

Edit (Hazzard posteó mientras escribía):


			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...revisaste los diodos de salida de la fuente?, pueden ser BYW29, SF166, MUR1620, pueden ser diodos simples o dobles...


    

En estéreo: REVISÁ LOS DIODOS. No sólo no se ven en las fotos, sino que no los mencionás en ningún post...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2009)

de hecho en una de las fotos hacen falta un par de transistorers en TO220, deberian de ser los diodos.

Revisa la corriente de reposo del amplificador, tendras que conseguir el manual de servicio para las referencias. tambien revisa que no haiga DC a la salida dela etapa amplificadora, uno nunca sabe.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola que tal a todos!. Bueno este tema se va hacer muy largo intentando dar muchas sugerencias para solucionar el problema, nunca me ha tocado algo similar, como sea aqui van mis pasos a seguir.

-Primero retira la tarjeta del chasis de aluminio del amplificador
-Segundo retira los diodos de la etapa de alimentacion, asi con esto logras aislar la alimentacion final del amplificador
-Tercero alimenta el amplificador como si ya lo fueses a poner en marcha y revisa al tacto si los transistores de la fuente (los de potencia ya sean IRFZ44N o STP60N06 o etc...)  tienden a calentarse, si es el caso interrumpe la alimentacion al momento; pero si no es asi, deja alimentado el amplificador y revisa por un par de minutos la temperatura de los transistores de potencia, la cual no debe incrementarse. Si no has notado incremento de temperatura en los transistores, quiere decir que la etapa de control y potencia de la fuente esta trabajando adecuadamente, y que posiblemente tu problema esta despues de la rectificacion. Pero.... si se continuan calentado aun aislado la etapa del amplificador, quiere decir que el problema si esta en la fuente.
Lo mas recomendable para revisar si un transistor esta en buen estado es con un multimetro analogico, haciendo la medicion en forma de diodo, asi visualmente solo marcara la resistencia y si existen fugas o que se encuentre cruzado entre alguan terminal va ser facil saberlo, mucho mas que solo viendo numeros en un multimetro digital. Alomejor el procedimiento que sugiero es algo burdo o absurdo, pero lo estoy proponiendo a base de pruebas tomando en cuenta de que no cuentas con un osciloscopio a la mano, peor eso si; debes contar almenos con tu multimetro de aguja el digital y algo de conocimiento para revisar los componentes y asi saber que es lo que se esta haciendo y no solo medir sin saber que es lo que se hace, tambien todos los componentes al momneto de su revision, deben ser retirados de su ubicacion en la tarjeta para su revision, intenta analizar el procedimiento y posteas los resultados, asi se tendran datos mas concretos de tu problema.

Saludos.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 22, 2009)

Bueno voy a ser más claro para que me ayuden OK


El amplificador funciona correctamente el problema esta en la fuente todo lo que me proponen ya lo probé y en este momento la tengo a la fuente trabajando en vacío a el amplificador lo desconecte de la fuente para probarla en vacío............
Te aclaro que se medir los mosfet y están en buen estado
También cambie el oscilador porque pensé que estaba dañado 
También aísle el toroide el primario del secundario
La desmonte del chasis de aluminio y la probé solo la fuente porque pensé que tal vez había alguna vinculación de negativo
y lo ultimo que hice es conectarla a un osciloscopio para ver si estoy en los rangos de frecuencia y saque 45khz y la tensión Gate o compuerta es de 5v ...............................................................
Y si solamente me calientan los mosfet......... la temperatura no es instantánea pero a los 5minutos ya están que no los puedes tocar................... es verdad o que estos circuitos de por si calientan pero yo la tengo en vacío o conectada al amplificador y es lo mismo lo mas extraño es que en vacío calienten tanto a lo largo de un corto tiempo 
Ah me olvidaba el consumo de la fuente en vacío es de 5 Amper que para mi es un poco elevada para mi apreciación 

Aquí voy a dejar tanbien una foto ya del secundario donde tengo dos diodos rápidos  (Y6225N2)   y  (Y6225C2)  que se encuentran en buen funcionamiento y cuando esta con tensión la fuente no calientan nada……… y también del toroide aislado 
……………………………………………………………………………….
Prometo mandar también una foto de la forma de el pulso en los mosfet la Gate con respecto a masa,  porque para mi el ancho del pulso es demasiado y ese podría ser el motivo que calienten por eso estuve con mi viejo que es ing. Electrónicos como lo que estudio yo  y el me dice que tal vez achicando el pulso podríamos bajar un buen poco la temperatura


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2009)

Huele a que oscilan los MOSFETs entonces.

Si tenés una oscilación más allá del espectro audible, en el amplificador no la vas a notar si es que no la filtran los condensadores antes de llegar, pero en los transistores de la fuente lo vas a notar como calor.

Un condensador y una resistencia en cada transistor te solucionan la vida si esas oscilaciones son el problema. Buscá "snubber" en el foro y tenés toneladas de información sobre el tema.

Calculo que Hazzard te puede apuntar bien sobre esto.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2009)

Al parecer esa fuente ya fue reparada y algo que se nota en las fotos es que no limpiaron adecuadamente el area de los mosfet, se puede notar todavia algo de carbonizado entre los alambres del Drain y la resistencia de 100R del Gate y me imagino que por la parte de abajo ha de estar igual, desmonta los transistores y limpia con thinner tanto la parte de arriba como la de las pistas de abajo y alomejor alli esta solucionado tu problema.

Saludos.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 22, 2009)

la verdad no creo que sea un problema para que caliente tanto para mi tengo que variar el amcho del pulo en el oxilador vos que opinas ......
de igual manera lo voy a hacer.......... hay te pongo la foto de lado del impreso


lo que pasa es que la tengo afuera para poder medir y le puse un disipador probisorio al los mosfet porque sino se van a quemar en el acto


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 22, 2009)

beto, confirmame esto, tenes 5V de pico en la señal de gate? eso esta mal, (muy mal), no entiendo como no se quemaron aun esos mosfet, a menos que uses transistores mosfet con puerta compatible TTL la tension de gate debe ser entre 12 y 15V, 10 como minimo, la zona de transconductancia de este tipo de mosfet  comprende entre los 3,5V y los 7,5V. en concecuencia, estas haciendo trabajar a los mosfet en su zona lineal y estos disipan a causa de que tenes corriente magnetizante del transformador pasando por ellos y alrededor de 5V de caida entre Drain y Source. por eso calientan, revisa los driver, convendria que levantes el circuito desde el TL494 hasta los gate ( las salidas del TL son patas 8, 9, 10 y 11, 8 y 10 son los emisores y 9 y 11 son los colectores (si la memoria no me falla) de hecho ahi en la foto de la placa del lado de abajo se ve como recalentada la zona donde estan los drivers.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 22, 2009)

muy buen aporte mi hermano estoy analizando lo que me dices y la verdad es raro ya que el  tl494 trbaja con 15 v y como es una potencia de auto es sierto que no voy a tener mas de 12 v de la vateria haci que estoy comparando con un circuito muy parecido que dispara los irfz44 con los 12v directo de la fuente aqui te lo dejo para que lo mires yo voy a seguir analizando para sacar mas datos para que mes sigan ayudando


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 23, 2009)

Con experiencia en el armado de Luciperro, me di cuenta que la frecuencia tambien decae sobre los diodos rectificadores MUR1520--35ns       MUR1560--55ns
Recuerdo que alguien por hay (en este foro), tenia exactamente los problemas que describes y era que estaba usando IRFZ44- - reemplazo por IRFZ48 y soluciono todo, aparte de tener todo sin aislacion...  
Veo tambie que en el PCB hay lugar para mas transistores, proba colocandolos...(Sabemos las ventajas que tiene...)


----------



## beto816 (Abr 23, 2009)

recuerda que tengo una tensión de gate o compuerta de 5v y esto lo esta haciendo que los irfz44n trabajen cerca de la zona de lineal por la corriente magnetizante de la bobina por eso calienta tengo que ver porque es tan baja esa tensión o bien buscar un mosfet que trabaje bien a esa tensión de compuerta.................


Y los irfz48 trabajan bien a esa tensión de gate o compuerta..................?


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 23, 2009)

Ambos transistores trabajan desde 2V hasta 4V, lo recomendado es 3V, ...
Si hay 5V, el problema esta antes de los mosfeet...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 23, 2009)

Rock, no se de donde sacaste que los mosfet trabajan desde 2 a 4V!, la tension de umbral de gate esta cerca de los 3,5V, por debajo no pasa nada, de 3,5 a 7V esta la zona de transconductancia (como con las valvulas), esta zona es lineal, por arriba de los 7V esta la zona de RDSon) donde el fet se empieza a saturar. 
por otro lado no hay diferencia entre el irfz44 del irfz48, salvo la corriente de drain y una menor RDSon, lean las hojas de datos y los libros.....


----------



## beto816 (Abr 23, 2009)

estuve relevando el circuito y sabes que estoy sospechando que el tl494 no es el correcto para este circuito


 pero voy a seguir investigando ......................


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 23, 2009)

beto, trata de levantar el circuito del TL494, dibujalo y postealo
asi podremos opinar con conocimiento de causa


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

Antes de una ingenieria en electronica te recomiendo que estudies una carrera de lengua o algo similar y  que cuides un poco la ortografia en el foro, saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandoae, no quise ser tan puntilloso, pero si, es raro ver mas faltas de ortografia que palabras en el post.


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 23, 2009)

hazard_1998:::::::

Lo dice el datasheet...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 23, 2009)

rock, aca posteo las curvas caracteristicas de salida del irfz44n 

te vas a dar cuenta de que lo que expones no tiene ningun argumento, de hecho en la 1º hoja de la hoja de datos dice que la tension de puerta es de +-20V











juaaa ahi vi lo que decis, jejej, lo que te dice ahi de 2 a 4V es la tension de gate de umbral! VGS(th) es la tension minima donde el transistor empieza a conducir, precisamente lo que te expuse mas arriba, por debajo de 3,5V no pasa nada y de ahi hasta los 7-8 V se encuentra la zona lineal del fet, para que este bien saturado lo ideal son entre 12 y 15 V,


----------



## beto816 (Abr 23, 2009)

Bueno gente estoy en el relevo del circuito pero me falta lo voy a poner lo mismo para que veamos si pensamos lo mismo 

Estábamos viendo  con mi viejo mientras relevamos el circuito que lo poco que hay,  se encuentra un regulador Q6 y creería que me esta regulando a los 5v   dado a la entrada en el tl494………….
Y desarrollamos la primera hipótesis: 
1.	que tal vez el circuito esta correcto nada mas que no usamos los mosfet correctos 
Datos

Q5 = C3198
Q7 y Q8 = a1266
Q6 = A-916

Dame un poco mas de tiempo para que siga relevando el circuito..............


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 23, 2009)

beto, a simple vista los diodos d3 y d2 estan dibujados al reves. a todo esto ambos diodos deben ser de alta velocidad (pueden ser 1N4148), por otro lado, el circuito que tenes formado por q5 y q6 no es un regulador, sino un circuito que apaga y enciende el tl494, para generar el encendido remoto (forma medio pedorra para mi gusto) lo que hace es que cuando se cierra el interruptor, se satura q5, haciendo conducir corriente por la base de q6 haciendo que tambien se sature y alimente al TL494
de esa manera arranca el pwm (tene en cuenta que la tension minima del tl494 para que funcione son 7V, si tenes menos tension en pata 12 se te va a apagar u oscilar entre encendido y apagado
fijate que en pata 8, 11 y 12 tengas 12V (en realidad, la tension de +B menos 0.7V de q6)


----------



## beto816 (Abr 25, 2009)

Holas aquí estoy de vuelta analizando el circuito y me salio otra duda en el análisis del relevo del circuito………………..

Ya estoy entendiendo como funciona este tl494 en este circuito……..

En la salida del tl494 en la pata 9y 10  tengo 4 v pero es porque lo estoy probando con una fuente de 10v y con la carga de el amplificador desconectado…………… este también posee dos entradas de error en el pin 1y 2 y en 16y15; estos también aportan para la mitificación del pulso en el DTC interno que posee el tl494….  

A hora quiero saber ¿cual es el ancho máximo y mínimo del  pulso que manda el tl494 para controlar el irfz44?.  Si medí en el osciloscopio lo siguiente: periodo 21 micros seg. Y ancho de pulso 11micro seg. con irfz44 conectados y 5v en tensión Vgs (pico a pico) 

En estas condiciones calientan 

A por cierto me quedo bien claro lo que me dijiste de los diodos d2 y d3 lo que pasa es que estaba confundido y ya lo entendí y tienes razón hazard_1998 funciona como una llave electrónica….


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 25, 2009)

bueno beto, chequea por que tenes 5V pico a pico, eso s lo que tenes muy mal, que tension tenes en pata 9, 11 y 12? si tenes mas tension entonces el problema lo tenes entre el TL494 y los mosfet, chequea por ahi, ahi tenes el problema


----------



## beto816 (Abr 26, 2009)

Yo lo estoy probando sin las realimentaciones del tl494. En la entrada E1 y E2 tengo 4v en la C1, C2, y Vcc estame en 10 v porque es mi tensión de fuente   que dispongo……..
Lo que pregunto es si no teniendo ninguna señal de error yo tendría que tener el menor ancho de pulso en las compuerta de los irfz44 y por lo tanto la menor disipación de potencia en ellos. ……………………….

El tl494 y lo irfz44 son nuevos y están bien. En fuente todavía no encontré componente averiados…………..
Me falta verificar si las señales de corriente del amplificador llegan al tl494 (pin1, 2  y 16,15)


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2009)

amigo, yo cometi un error cuando estaba checando una vez mi fuente de alimentacion conmutada y tambien me quede perplejo por que en el osciloscopio veia una onda cuadrada de 6V en la gate de los mosfet, pero estos funcionaban bien.!
mi problema era que en el OSCILOSCOPIO (por que no se llama oxiloscopio) tenia la perilla de ajuste de voltage a la mitad, (x10 es el maximo, x1 es el minimo).

checa tu osciloscopio para que lo calibres bien.

Otra cosa, me paso un problema igual que el tuyo con un amplificador marca Kraco, tenia una corriente en reposo de 5Amp, y descubri que un transistor de la etapa de salida tenia fuga y se me calentaba.
Lo cambie junto con su driver y problema resuelto.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 26, 2009)

este no es el caso de ninguno de los dos opciones que das mi hermano...........................


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2009)

ya lo arreglaste?

ya hecaste los capacitores de filtrado si no tienes fugas?

o una soldadura que halla botado del cautin cuando repararon el circuito que este haciendo un corto?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 27, 2009)

hola beto.

yo una vez tuve un problema parecido al tuyo

resulta que se tronaron los mosfet. no recuerdo el codigo. digamos que eran (fqp50n06) ,  pero aqui en la ciudad no encontre  de esos, y utilice unos  (stp60nf06) =por asi decirlo=  y yo pense , pues que bien, son de mas potencia.  pero resulta que se calentaban.

 para para antes de esto,    que cambie los transistores pequeños (to92) que exitan los mosfet, porque andaba uno en corto, y una resistencia abierta.

No todos los transistores se habin tronado  (solamente la mitad, ya que  esta fuente conmutada trabaja en pushpull), asi que lo que hice puse un  mosfet original -de los buenos-  en cada lado. para ver que trabajara  (si carga) y note queno se calentaban.  entonces observe en el osciloscopio la forma de onda de los gate,  ypues bien bonita, bien cuadradita  ,  y con los transistores de mas potencia pues la forma daba como ciertos picos de voltaje en el flanco de subida y en el flanco de bajada.  asi que buscando buscando,  consegui unos transistores de la misma letras inicial (fqp) y los puse, y trabajo bien.

a donde quiero llegar con toda esta explicacion a que como dice luciperro, tal vez  tu amplificador ya fue reparado, y le pusieron transistores que pensaron que iban a trabajar=no con on el codigo original=,  y pues resulta que se calientan.

asi que pues hay que buscar otros codigo,  yo he visto como de 4 diferentes.  (me refiero a las primeras letras  - ya que no importa los demas para hacer pruebas.

puedes comprar solamente un par.  pones uno de cada lado para que pruebes.

suerte.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 27, 2009)

Es cierto mi hermano a este amplificador ya lo avían reparado por que se rompieron anteriormente por el mismo motivo y de echo yo no se cual de los 3 mosfet que puse puede ser el original porque no tengo el circuito original por eso no me queda otra que modificar el circuito para que funcione los irfz44 o cualquiera de los otros  por eso estoy relevando el circuito y por eso estoy aquí en este foro para que entre todos me ayuden a solucionar este drama que de seguro no es complicado nada mas es encontrar el control del  ancho del pulso o bien solucionar porque no me llegan los 12v a la Gate o compuerta como dice con mucha razón hazard_1998  ………….
para mi los originales son los fqp50n06 y no se si tendran mucha diferencia con los otros mas que su resistencia interna

luisgrillo
Todavía no lo repare de hecho el amplificador completo anda perfecto nada mas calientan los mosfet . 
La verdad en todos los circuitos que arregle, rompió, o repare nunca vi a un capacitar tener fuga para mi se rompió o no es los mismo con los transistores de echo vos me dices que esos podrían estar mal OK voy a cambiarlos no cuesta nada mi hermano


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 27, 2009)

beto, chequeaste bien los diodos que van entre base y emisor de los PNP que estan entre el TL494 y los Gate?
fijate que te tienen que dar 0.5V en directa  y abiertos al reves, el catodo del diodo contra el emisor del PNP y hacia gate de los mosfet, y el anodo contra la base del PNP y hacia los emisores del TL494, la resistencia entre cada emisor del TL494 y masa debe ser como muy baja 1Kohm


----------



## beto816 (Abr 27, 2009)

Ya esta todo chequeado lo que dices y esta en buenas condicione  y ningún síntoma de falla  a hora una pregunta que no me quedo bien clara de hace rato 
¿Cual es el ancho máximo y mínimo del pulso que manda el tl494 para controlar el irfz44?


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 27, 2009)

tu puedes programar el tl494 para que te de el maximo ancho de pulso de 50% o el minimo que es 0%,
es con la resistencia que va de el voltage de referecia hacia el pin de deat time


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 28, 2009)

en una ocasion tambien me tope con una fuente conmutada de  un equipo marino,  que los transistores que manejan a los mosfet me marcaban en perfecto estado (con el multimetro) y pues despues de partirme la cabeza una buenas horas buscando la razon por la cual la fuente no  se ponia en marcha, pues me dio por cambiar estos transistorcitos (TO92) y abracadabra,   la fuente funciono.    me ha tocado tambien en otros aparatos este tipo de falla, que con el multimetro  marcan  bien, pero ya con voltaje funcionando, pues nomas no mueven un electron.

pero no creo que este sea el caso tuyo, pue si alcanzan a mover los mosfet.  solo lo digo como comentario.
saludos.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 28, 2009)

ragaman

Publicado: 28 Apr 2009, 3:46 pm 		Citar mensaje

Que tal beto, yo tuve un problema muy parecedo al tuyo donde se me calentaban los mosfect y se quemaban a los 2 mins, al subirle la frecuencia (ya que no usaba una resisencia fija sino un potenciometro en el pin6) los fets funcionaban mas tiempo pero al final se volvian a quemar, resulto que tenia un condensador en la etapa del secundiario q al funcionar la fuente se ponia en corto circuito, mi recomendacion es pon a funcionar tu fuente sin condensadores, solo los rectificadores y aplicale una carga (ojo que la carga este dentro del rango de potencia de tu fuente) y mira a ver sino se te calientan los fets. cualquier duda me avisas. recuerda que el ancho del pulso depende de la red de retroalimentacion, eso esta en las hojas de dato de motorola muy bien explicado, solo tienes q medir el voltaje que te esta generado tu fuente y aplicar la formula.
Ver perfil de usuario 		   
----------------------------------------------------
aqui dejo un mensaje pribado que me llego


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 28, 2009)

beto, hace una cosa, saca los fet, saca los PNP que estan a la salida del TL, saca los diodos y las resistencias, luego coloca una R de 1k en cada emisor del TL494 contra masa, y medi que forma de onda tenes a la salida del TL, si ahi tenes 4V de pico, saca el TL y cambialo, puede que se haya dañado, pero el problema esta ahi, no te preocupes por el ciclo de trabajo, ese no es el punto, ahi el tema es, o sobre carga a la salida por algun componente dañado, o mal driveo de los fet, esto ultimo es tu caso


----------



## beto816 (Abr 29, 2009)

mensaje privado de luciperrro

Variando el ancho del pulso no vas a solucionar nada, ya que tu fuente del amplificador no tiene retroalimentacion y no controla la tension de salida, eso es muy tipico en todos los amplificador automotrices. Si ya has revisado la forma del pulso con el osciloscopio, cual es el Duty cicle de cada forma de onda?, en el post no has puesto fotografias de eso, otra cosa, ya limpiaste con tinnher la parte de los transistores eliminando el tisne formado por los componentes que alguan vez se quemaron?, en una foto que colocas de la parte inferior de la tarjeta se ve de mal y muy sucio las soldaduras de los transistores, si quieres quitarte de la duda , sobre que es tu problema te doy un mal consejo; copea la parte de control de la fuente SMPS que publique, sin colocar el optoacoplador, en una tarjeta perforada o en un protoboard, y alimenta directamente a donde se unen las resistencias de 100R que van a cada transistor, las resistencias tambien cambialas por unas de 10 o 22R en vez de 100R.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 29, 2009)

Bueno mis hermano ya probé todo lo que me dijeron y estoy en la misma…………..

Como dices hazard_1998  ya probé lo que me dijo y tengo en E1 y E2 los 4 v y probé con otro tl494 y pasa lo mismo ya tengo 4 jajajajjaj …………..
También compre de paso un capacitor (16v 1000micro f  ). los dos diodos, un par de resistencia 1k y los transistores (A1266), por si las dudas.....pero estamos en lo mismo .........mi hermano se ve que en este circuito no esta el problema para que en la salida tenga mi 12v para que trabajen correcto los mosfet ……………  la verdad que se me complico mi hermano ajajja……………………………………………………………………………………

¿Que pin del tl494 controla la salida para empezar a buscar por otro lado ?

¿¿¿¿O bien donde busco?

este es el circuito que ya descarte que sea el problema ya que tiene todo nuevo


----------



## Guest (Abr 29, 2009)

Los valores de las resistenicas de cada compuerta de los transistores son de 1k?, si es asi estan para mi gusto muy elevadas de valor, cambialas por 100R o 47R, yo diria que de 47R estarian bien, ese puede ser todo tu problema.


----------



## beto816 (Abr 29, 2009)

No cambia en nada mi hermano lo único que hace es calentar la resistencia que coloco el problema es que la tensión de salida E1 y E2 tiene que ser de fuente para que trabajen bien los mosfet y eso no lo tengo y no se porque…………………..

Algo tengo que variar en el circuito………………


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 29, 2009)

checa entonces en los transistores y diodos que estan en la parte de control de el death time (pin 4), y en el de compensacion (pin 3)


----------



## beto816 (Abr 30, 2009)

Bueno mi hermanos estuve relevando el circuito un poco mas ya controle le pin 3,4 como decían y como verán el pin 4 (DTC) es nada mas que un RC que no tiene daño alguno
(Figura 1)
Estuve bien do la señal de referencia que entra por los pines 13,14 es la misma ya que están prácticamente punteada……………..

Analizando el interior del tl494 (figura2)
que es algo muy raro que la salida E1 y E2 estén 4 voltios no habiendo corto ni caída de tensión en la salida  como comprobé en el circuito anterior desconectando los la Gate de los mosfet medí 4v (figura 3) ………….Viendo algunas señales de referencia como las señales de error  en los pin 1,2 y 16,15 que llegan al comparador PWM me doy cuenta que son las protecciones del sistema para que ande si no hay un error así sea por temperatura o sobrecarga y me encienda el Led rojo de protección del circuito que se encuentra mas o menos esquematizado.

Me reduzco a la búsqueda en el otro estemos de  esquema del tl494 (Figura 4)
En este esquema  me figura el oscilador, el dead – time control comparador, flip-flop output control. 

¿QUE SERRA QUE OCURRE EN LOS TRANSISTORES PARA QUE EN EL EMISOR TENGA 4V EN VES DE LOS 12V DE FUENTE SI COMO SE VE ESTÁN TRABAJANDO COMO LLAVE?


----------



## beto816 (Abr 30, 2009)

dejo una ayuda de otro foro........................
hola.. no se si ya intentaste....  paroo.. conectando un Transistor a la salida del oscilador? me explico... conectas la base a la salida  del oscilador... luego pones los 12V en serie al Transistor... asi vas a tener los pulsos en 12V ...  movidos por un oscilador que te larga 4V...

otra duda... el oscilador.. no tendria que  entregarte la misma tension en la entrada que en la salida ? osea.. si lo alimentas a 12V la salida deberia ser 12 V



espero que te sea de ayuda...


----------



## beto816 (Abr 30, 2009)

Bueno mi hermano la verdad que si podría hacerlo peo siempre tendría el máximo ancho de pulso en los mosfet y me reventaría el circuito o bien consumiría mucho en vacío…….. Este sistema regula eso el ancho de pulso y es lo que no me esta haciendo no comprendo si los transistores Q1 y Q2 están trabajando, para decirlo de una manera como llave y en C1 y C2 tengo mi tensión de fuente  porque no regula el ancho del pulso de salida por E1 y E2 para que tenga mi 12v de referencia ……………
E analizado lo que dice la hoja de dato del tl494 Motorola y me di cuenta que tengo problema en alguna señal de referencia que en el comparador interno me de algún error  algo muy importante  que dice es:
motorola
Cuando se descarga un condensador CT, es un pulso positivo 
generados en la producción de la deadtime la comparación, que 
relojes de pulso de la dirección-flip-flop e inhibe la producción 
transistores, Q1 y Q2. Con la salida de control conectado a 
la línea de referencia, el pulso de dirección-flip-flop dirige el 
modulación de impulsos a cada uno de los dos transistores de salida 
alternativamente, por un push-pull operación. La frecuencia de salida es 
igual a la mitad de los que el oscilador.

El funcionamiento del tl494 por Texas intrumens
El PWM comparador compara la señal de control creado por el error amplificador. 
Una de las funciones de amplificador es el error de controlar el voltaje de salida y de ganancia a fin de proporcionar suficiente 
que milivoltios de error en su entrada en una señal de control de amplitud suficiente para proporcionar el 100% 
la modulación de control. Los amplificador de error también puede ser utilizado para controlar la corriente de salida y 
proporcionar a la actual limitación de la carga.

muy completo funcionamiento del tl494


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

conectando las bases de los transistores que le quieres poner  las salidas de el 494 no obtendras los 12V, tendras los mismos 4V que tienes en la salida, por que estarian trabajando omo un seguidor de tension, el voltage que le entra es el mismo que le sale, pero con mas corriente.

Se me hace imposible creer que ayas revisado todo el circuito, cambiado el integrado y transistores drivers y que sigas teniendo los 4V en la salida.... con que estas midiendo la salida? ya checaste con otro osciloscopio?


----------



## beto816 (May 1, 2009)

Lo que pasa mi hermano es que alguna salida de error esta mal y eso no me habilita el transistor Q1 y  Q2  yo tengo que llegar a mi salida a un 100% vos fíjate lo que me dice el Motorola y mira los esquemas de abajo …………………………………………..
 Vos fíjate que las señales del amplificador de error vienen directo de el amplificador para mí que regulan según la carga que le aplique a  el amplificador…. Me explico……… si lo cargo con 4omios o 8omios…………………

Ha si que a hora voy a armar el circuito completo y voy a probar si mejora eso según la carga que le aplique a el  amplificador ………………………………………………….


----------



## zopilote (May 1, 2009)

El problema que tienen ese tipo de potencias(no todas)  que queman los mosfet, es solo porque el circuito de excitacion de los mosfet es muy malo, eso que lo he cambiado todos los componentes , reemplazando el Tl494 por otro, resoldando todos los componentes pero igual, funcionan un tiempo hasta que por deriva termica,  se malogran otra vez y otra (perjudicando a los que los reparan). El remedio es que en una plaquita aparte contruyas el excitador de dos transistores para una rama, esa que tiene un NPN y un PNP, y ya tienes resuelto el problema. Y eso que en tus salidas (pin 9,10) hay 4V es normal.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 1, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> ... Y eso que en tus salidas (pin 9,10) hay 4V es normal.....
> 
> Etolipoz
> ----------



no es asi zopilote, esta may y mucho. debes tener la tension de colector menos 1.2V, el pwm no es el problema aqui, aca hay algo que se le esta escapando, fijate sacando todos los mosfet, y midiendo con osciloscopio a ver si esa tension de pico es la misma o es la que deberia tener, y si sigue teniendo 4 V chequea si el TL494 calienta.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

bueno, dices beto que ya cambiaste el integrado por otro del mismo numero, quiere decir que los 2 integrados estan jodidos de lo mismo?
tu problema es en la circuiteria, no en el integrado, amenos que ayas puesto uno usado y que este dañado.


----------



## zopilote (May 2, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> no es asi zopilote, esta may y mucho. debes tener la tension de colector menos 1.2V,.


 Disculpa mi DMMs  no es true rms, y ademas no tengo la posibilidad de un osciloscopio (algo nesesario para fuente SMPS). El asunto que la exitacion (corte y saturacion) de los mosfet esta remalo, y hay que cambiarlo.


----------



## mana1612 (May 2, 2009)

Hola Beto,
Me tome el trabajo de leer todo el tema y comparto la idea de Hazard.
Lo único que puedo decirte es que quites el driver de los mosfet, la idea es dejar los pine 9 y 10 del TL494 unicamente con una resistencia de 1k a masa y si tenes 10 volt en el pin 8, 11 y 12 deberia tener una señal cuadrada de 10 volt de pico a pico, ojo! (no con un multimetro que mide rms). el resto de los pines DT, AMPerror, ect no influyen en esto, vos decis que tenes una señal cuadrada de 49Khz y duty cicle casi al 50%? bueno si es asi el problema lo tenes en el control de alimentación, el circuito de encendido remoto, los fabricante del TL494 dice que funciona 7volt como minimo pero no se si esto sea bueno, por que lo estas alimentando con 10volt? yo trataria de alimentarlo con 12volt.

Por ultimo como prueba rapida mandale directamente la tensión de fuente a los pines 8,11 y 12 a traves de una resistencia de 10 Ω aprox. la caida de tensión en esta resistencia tendria que ser practicamente nada.
Y como te dice Hazard no te preocupes por el duty cicle puede que te de alto a lo mejor por que topa realimentacion de la tension de salida de la fuente y al no tenerla trata de levantarla, pero de todas manera con el duty cicle al maximo no deben calentar los mosfet el problema debe ser que no tenes suficiente tensión de gate y no estan saturando los mosfet (ideal 10 volt en gate).
A, me olvidaba, yo no tengo osciloscopio y si mido con el multimetro si me da 4 volt, pero de seguro que en un osciloscopio deben estar los 10 Vpp.

conta que paso y surte!


----------



## beto816 (May 3, 2009)

Te cuento que ya hice funcionar al amplificador con carga y no calientan los Mosfet.
Puse las resistencia de 1k  a masa de los 4 Mosfet y alimenté el gate con 22 ohms, la de 220 Ohms en la salida del tl494,  como  está en el circuito de Infinity que mandaste y  ADIOS PROBLEMA NO CALIENTAN NADA LOS MOSFET Y TENGO +-19 EN LA SALIDA DE LA FUENTE .
Probé con una carga de 4 Ohms en 2 canales de 50w de la misma salida y la fuente respondió perfectamente, lo mismo que el audio sin distorsión. Mido con tester digital en alterna y tengo 7 V rms en gate de cada Mosfet
Coincido que el problema fue la forma que estaba alimentados los gate de los Mosfet
¿Por qué habrá sido diseñado así? ¿Serán otros los Mosfet originales?


----------



## Estampida (May 4, 2009)

Los mosfet de seguro, deben tener mejores caracteristicas los fqp50n06, bastas que la resistencia drenador cambie a mas valor, tendras una mayor disipacion. Lo del voltaje Vg me desconcierta.
 Habra que esperar que comentan los que te ayudaron.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 4, 2009)

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Te cuento que ya lo ice funcionar al amplificador con carga y no calienta los mosfet …..
> Que es lo que hice puse las resistencia de 1k  a masa de los 4 mosfet y alimente el gate con 22omios, la de 220omios en la salida del tl494,  como  esta en el circuito de infinity que mandaste y  ADIOS PROBLEMA NO CALIENTAN NADA LOS MOSFET Y TENGO +-19 EN LA SALIDA DE LA FUENTE .
> Probé con una carga de 4omios en 2 canales de 50w de la misma salida………….
> Y la fuente respondió perfectamente lo mismo que el audio sin distorsión
> ...


al fin!... en el esquema esta basicamente lo que yo te decia, la unica dif es que en vez de 270 ohm en las R que van de base a masa en los pnp que hacen de driver yo colocaria 1k, y las que pusiste de 1 k a masa desde los gate yo las sacaria, asi deberia funcionar igual de bien.


----------



## beto816 (May 4, 2009)

Bueno ya esta ya lo arme y lo estoy probando las dos salidas de 100w con unos parlantes de 8omios y en la salida de fuente tengo +-19 y para mi esa tensión es poca para que desarrolle los 100w ……………….

Mira que la fuente el esquema de la fuente que esta en la imagen  la saque de un amplificador de 100w que dejo mana1612 en tema de fuentes de luciperro…. Que esta posteado en la pagina 1 de este tema y no se bien creo que en la pagina 26 o27 o por hay cerca…. Hay esta el amplificador completo que luego te lo voy a poner para que lo vean……………


----------



## zopilote (May 4, 2009)

El voltaje que mencionas es muy poco, yo siempre he medido entre +/-28Vdc a +/-32Vdc. Especialmente el primero.

Etolipoz
----------
Espero que llegues a buen termino.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 4, 2009)

yo tengo un amplificador pioneer de 2 salidas de 120 watts cada una y la tension es de +-25Vcc


----------



## beto816 (May 4, 2009)

Che a pesar de todo nadie me dijo CHE QUE BUENO QUE LA HICISTE FUNCIONAR 
Ni nada sabiendo que es un problema medio raro y estaba difícil 
   
Jjajajajajajajjjajjajjajajjajjajjajajjajjajjajjajajja

No hay drama-----------------------


Bueno para mi también me párese muy poquita esa tensión ya que en el esquema de ese amplificador que puse es de +-32 y yo lleve mi circuito a eso para hacerlo andar bien.
Es verdad yo tengo casi 22 a 25 micro segundó de periodo y en este tiene 36micro segundo esa podría ser una diferencia y también el toroide………
Es cierto que para variar la frecuencia de oxidación solo tengo que cambiar un RC…
 A hora ¿VALE LA PENA?


----------



## mana1612 (May 5, 2009)

Bueno te felicito!
Pero a mi tambien me parece poco +-19 volt, y esas modificaciones que hiciste probablemente fueron necesarias por las características de los mosfet, pero yo nunca diría que esta mal diseñado.
Para aumentar la tensión de salida no basta con aumentar la frecuencia debes modifica la relación del transformador y eso solo modificaría la tensión pero no la potencia.
Una forma de saber que tensión llevaba por diseño a la salida mas  o menos es con la tensión que tiene los capacitores electroliticos, por ejemplo si los capacitores son de 35volt  seguramente tenes mas de 25 volt, si fuera 19volt los capacitores serian de 25volt es muy raro que el fabricante coloque valores muy por encima, eso no es económico.
Te repito variar la frecuencia es muy engañoso si la aumenta en vacio te aumenta la tensión, pero si cargas la fuente la tension cae a pique. Podes poner un preset en la RC pero vas a necesitar colocar una carga en lo posible resistiva (un reflector, o en su defecto la lampara de 500w 220volt puede ser una buena carga y facil de conseguir) y varias la frecuencia mientras medis la tension, subiendo y bajando la frecuencia vas a encontrar un punto donde la tension es la mas alta esa seria la mejor frecuencia, todo esto es conveniente hacerlo con una buena alimentación.
Conclusión, no vale la pena modificar la frecuencia de diseño.


----------

